# 1993 altima rim size



## 1993altima (Jan 11, 2006)

I just bought a 1993 nissan altima that has hupcaps on it. I would like to put rims on it, and the people i bought it off of just put new tires on it. Because of this I want to buy rims that are the orginal size but can't figure out what they are. Does anyone know? or know how I can find out.


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*it says it on the tire*

Look on the tire and it will tell you what size rim you have. You will see a 3digit number falowed by a 2 digit number and letter "R". If it reads 225/ 15R you have 15inch rims and the fist number (3 digits) tells you how wide the tires are. What you may need is the bolt pattern, they are {114's }


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*check this site*

If you want an idea as to what sertain rims look like on your car check out this site http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_gar...n&autoModel=Altima&autoYear=1993&autoModClar= you can also change the color of the car, to give you a better idea.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The steel wheels are 15x6 have a +45mm offset and a 4x114.3 bolt pattern.
I agree that the Tire Rack would be a good place to see what fits.

Troy


----------



## 1993altima (Jan 11, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks...does anyone know where i can get some cheap 17 or 18 inch rims/tire package deals for my altima?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

see above

Troy


----------

